# Birth Control in Egypt



## Messa

So apparently this is kind of an awkward topic in Egypt, but I am married to an Egyptian and we do not want to have kids for a few years we are only 23. I am looking for options of birth control here but google seems to be no help. My Egyptian mother in law went to the pharmacy and had gotten me YASMIN birth control, it was horrible I was depressed all month and had pain in my upper right abdomen every day after I took it. I am looking for other brands here in Egypt or other options like the patch? If they even have that in Cairo I don't know. Also, I don't want to get an IUD done in Cairo, so that isn't an option if you have any information please help! Thanks!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Birth control is readily available.. go to your gynecologist or family doctor and speak to him/her and get a prescription for the pill. IUD is recommended for women who already have children.


----------



## MaidenScotland

p.s it is not awkward in Egypt.. every pharmacy has condoms on display, I have even seen them for sale in supermarkets. Egyptians are not as prudish as they like you to think.


----------



## Messa

Sorry for the mix up, I know it is readily available I was asking if anyone knew any brands they have here. I don't have a family doctor in Egypt also, I was just buying Yasmin from the pharmacist, but it wasn't a good brand for me due to side effects. I was looking to hear opinions on other brands they sell here. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Messa said:


> Sorry for the mix up, I know it is readily available I was asking if anyone knew any brands they have here. I don't have a family doctor in Egypt also, I was just buying Yasmin from the pharmacist, but it wasn't a good brand for me due to side effects. I was looking to hear opinions on other brands they sell here. Thanks for the reply!


Find a gynecologist and speak with them, the pill has many side effects as you know the doctor is there to prescribe what is best for you.. You cannot buy the pill over the counter in the UK for good reason.


----------

